# 5 x kittens



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

If you are interested in adopting Kittens please read about our re homing process

Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

and complete a Pre Adoption form (link below) and Rita will contact you for a chat

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGJVZGdSaGZqNHdySUpoNWFvTUtlQ1E6MQ#gid=0

*Age:* 8 weeks

*Breed:* Moggies 2 x girls, 3 x boys

*Can I live with Children:* Yes

*Can I live with cats*: Yes

*Can I live with other dogs*:yes

*Fostered In: * Aberdare - Wales

*Other Information*

All of the kittens are friendly and four of these kittens were dumped and handed into rescue, they have been poorly but are being well cared for very well by our fosterer, the fifth was handed in as a stray kitten, they are wormed and flea treated and will be vaccinated before rehoming. They are used to other cats and are ok with dogs and children.


















As with all kittens it is a requirement of adoption that all kittens will be neutered at 6 months at your expense

A voucher will be given at the time of adoption for a refund of £20 when they are neutered


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

Still up for adoption


----------

